# Bit or bitless?



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi, what are people's views/opinions on bit or bitless bridles? 

My horse is currently on a snaffle but I'm considering changing to bitless to see if he's better, he doesn't really work on the bit and just throws his head in the air and seems to get get agitated quickly. 

Is bitless the way forward for us?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi.

Not necessarily. If your horse isn't accepting a snaffle and actually becoming agitated, I would begin by ensuring the bit fits properly and I would have his mouth thoroughly checked by a Vet, if you haven't already.


----------



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi 

I had a dentist out to him about 2 years ago and he said his mouth was in good shape, perhaps a vet is the step. But I have also put in him a straight bar rubber snaffle and that still agitated him and I'm soft on his mouth when riding - naturally.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

How old is he and, has he always been ridden in a snaffle?

What Breed is he and has he ever had a back problem? Throwing is head up could be caused by discomfort in his back.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I really wouldn't advise a bitless bridle at this stage as they can be very severe.

In my opinion, your best course of action is to book a lesson with a reputable instructor who will be able to identify the cause of the problem and advise you.

Head carriage problems are not always related to the mouth - it could be back, behavioural or simply reluctance, but a good Instructor should be able to identify which.


----------



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Sweety said:


> I really wouldn't advise a bitless bridle at this stage as they can be very severe.
> 
> In my opinion, your best course of action is to book a lesson with a reputable instructor who will be able to identify the cause of the problem and advise you.
> 
> Head carriage problems are not always related to the mouth - it could be back, behavioural or simply reluctance, but a good Instructor should be able to identify which.


Thank you I will take this on board


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

2 years is quite a long time. Most horses have yearly, or even 6 monthly dental appointments, they can develop sharp edges. I would start by getting her teeth and mouth checked by a vet who specialises, or an edt.

There are many different types of bitless bridles, from soft head-collar types to severe metal leverage types. If you did decide to try bitless, but have never tried before, it would be an idea to get an experienced instructor who is familiar with training and riding bitless to get you started. I use a bitless bridle called a Transcend, but spent some time teaching my horse to be light and responsive from the ground first with reward based training. If the horse and rider aren't taught how to use a bitless bridle they can end up in a pulling match, or with the horse leaning or hollowing anyway, just the same as with a bit. Personally I like bitless bridles, although I do also use a bit. My horse and I go out on snackahacks and I think it's nicer for her without a bit in her mouth. 

Of course as has already been mentioned, the problem may not originate in the mouth, or be due to the bit. It could back or saddle, or even hocks, or just that the horse doesn't know how to respond to a bit. A good instructor should be able to assist you, but I'd definitely get your horse's teeth and mouth checked as a priority.


----------



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Elles said:


> 2 years is quite a long time. Most horses have yearly, or even 6 monthly dental appointments, they can develop sharp edges. I would start by getting her teeth and mouth checked by a vet who specialises, or an edt.
> 
> There are many different types of bitless bridles, from soft head-collar types to severe metal leverage types. If you did decide to try bitless, but have never tried before, it would be an idea to get an experienced instructor who is familiar with training and riding bitless to get you started. I use a bitless bridle called a Transcend, but spent some time teaching my horse to be light and responsive from the ground first with reward based training. If the horse and rider aren't taught how to use a bitless bridle they can end up in a pulling match, or with the horse leaning or hollowing anyway, just the same as with a bit. Personally I like bitless bridles, although I do also use a bit. My horse and I go out on snackahacks and I think it's nicer for her without a bit in her mouth.
> 
> Of course as has already been mentioned, the problem may not originate in the mouth, or be due to the bit. It could back or saddle, or even hocks, or just that the horse doesn't know how to respond to a bit. A good instructor should be able to assist you, but I'd definitely get your horse's teeth and mouth checked as a priority.


Thank you for your advise, I Ann currently on pursuit to looking for a freelance riding instructor however I haven't been very successful as yet, is a vet it a dentist better? Or is there no difference?


----------



## Laylah63 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi although your vet can carry out dental work, my preference would always be for a reputable, qualified equine dentist


Lizzieloo369 said:


> Thank you for your advise, I Ann currently on pursuit to looking for a freelance riding instructor howeve AAAr I haven't been very successful as yet, is a vet it a dentist better? Or is there no difference?


Our vet is


----------



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Laylah63 said:


> Hi although your vet can carry out dental work, my preference would always be for a reputable, qualified equine dentist
> 
> Our vet is


I think for now I will get my vets opinion as my horse is due a health check. Thank you for your advise.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

If you want to see whether it is the bit or not, just try attaching the reins to a headcollar and ride on that. If the problems disappear then you know its a problem with the bit. Some horses can have issues with the type of snaffle as there are several types of mouth pieces you can have, not just a straight bar rubber which some horses don't like because they are rather thick mouth pieces.


----------



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Wiz201 said:


> If you want to see whether it is the bit or not, just try attaching the reins to a headcollar and ride on that. If the problems disappear then you know its a problem with the bit. Some horses can have issues with the type of snaffle as there are several types of mouth pieces you can have, not just a straight bar rubber which some horses don't like because they are rather thick mouth pieces.


Hi

I'm not sure how using a head collar and lead reins would work? they don't apply pressure to the correct places? :S
I know its how the rider uses the equipment etc etc but I'm not really seeing how this would work?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lizzieloo369 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm not sure how using a head collar and lead reins would work? they don't apply pressure to the correct places? :S
> I know its how the rider uses the equipment etc etc but I'm not really seeing how this would work?


At a carriage driving centre I used to go to, we used to attach the reins to the noseband of a headcollar so riders with unsteady hands could use a set of reins without hurting the horse but they had control. I used to drive one on the headcollar and my instructor never had to steer much at all.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

As well as a dental, a check by a mctimoney pratitioner http://www.mctimoneyanimal.co.uk/

worth their weight in gold 

It could be a whole host of things - from dental to sore back, even something as simple as a badly fitting saddle (they can change shape at different times of the year and this can make a real difference)


----------



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Sweety said:


> How old is he and, has he always been ridden in a snaffle?
> 
> What Breed is he and has he ever had a back problem? Throwing is head up could be caused by discomfort in his back.


 Hi,

without looking he is between 7/8, always in a snaffle, have swapped but didn't agree so went back to snaffle.
he is your bog standard cob and I have had his back seen to roughly 2 years ago and it was only slight muscle pain from the saddle, however since he has been an ornament in the field, with only light work - (as I have put a poly pad under the saddle (the saddle fitter said it would be fine) and to clarify I am looking into a new saddle before I start riding properly again over the next three seasons. (he is just a casual ride and occasional hacker NO EXCUSES THOUGH and with this British weather there are hardly ever any riding days as I work full time as well).

As I have the vet coming to him for dental treatment I shall get them to give his back the once over.

*"Throwing is head up could be caused by discomfort in his back"* - You may be correct here!


----------



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Sweety said:


> Hi.
> 
> Not necessarily. If your horse isn't accepting a snaffle and actually becoming agitated, I would begin by ensuring the bit fits properly and I would have his mouth thoroughly checked by a Vet, if you haven't already.


I also think you are correct here. I will get advise from my vet when they come regarding this.


----------



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Wiz201 said:


> At a carriage driving centre I used to go to, we used to attach the reins to the noseband of a headcollar so riders with unsteady hands could use a set of reins without hurting the horse but they had control. I used to drive one on the headcollar and my instructor never had to steer much at all.


I am still confused as to how the correct pressure points will be targeted?


----------



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Lilylass said:


> As well as a dental, a check by a mctimoney pratitioner http://www.mctimoneyanimal.co.uk/
> 
> worth their weight in gold
> 
> It could be a whole host of things - from dental to sore back, even something as simple as a badly fitting saddle (they can change shape at different times of the year and this can make a real difference)


I will have a look at this think and see what they are about as I have never actually heard of these before.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

There aren't any specific pressure points to be targeted. The idea isn't to control a horse via painful pressure, it's to teach the horse in a gentle manner how you'd like him to respond. If you rode him in a headcollar and had the same problems of him throwing his head etc, chances are they aren't down to the bit, if he doesn't, it could be the bit. It's just one way of helping to narrow it down a bit. If you have exactly the same issues when riding in a headcollar, there's not much point in buying a bitless bridle just yet. As it's a couple of years since he was checked out, it's probably better to wait for now, until your vet has seen him, try to find a good instructor and do some research on bits and the various bitless bridles. It would probably be best at this stage to give him a full mot including his saddle before you bring him back into work.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Lizzieloo369 said:


> Hi,
> 
> without looking he is between 7/8, always in a snaffle, have swapped but didn't agree so went back to snaffle.
> he is your bog standard cob and I have had his back seen to roughly 2 years ago and it was only slight muscle pain from the saddle, however since he has been an ornament in the field, with only light work - (as I have put a poly pad under the saddle (the saddle fitter said it would be fine) and to clarify I am looking into a new saddle before I start riding properly again over the next three seasons. (he is just a casual ride and occasional hacker NO EXCUSES THOUGH and with this British weather there are hardly ever any riding days as I work full time as well).
> ...


Yes, this is a good idea.

There isn't a saddle cloth in the World that will compensate for an incorrectly fitting saddle.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Lizzieloo369 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had a dentist out to him about 2 years ago and he said his mouth was in good shape, perhaps a vet is the step. But I have also put in him a straight bar rubber snaffle and that still agitated him and I'm soft on his mouth when riding - naturally.


As others have said 2 years is far too long to leave it, they should be done at least once a year. I see you were going to get the vet to do the teeth. Any update.



Wiz201 said:


> At a carriage driving centre I used to go to, we used to attach the reins to the noseband of a headcollar so riders with unsteady hands could use a set of reins without hurting the horse but they had control. I used to drive one on the headcollar and my instructor never had to steer much at all.


That is how I teach too especially with children. I seldom have to intervene. In fact a couple of times I have forgotten to put the reins on the bit with a pair and they have been on the headcollar and not even noticed.



Lizzieloo369 said:


> I am still confused as to how the correct pressure points will be targeted?


There are no pressure points, it is training. Not that I am into bitless, far better to find a bit that suits your horse. Are you sure your hands are not causing the problem. I am teaching someone at the moment whose horse is a nightmare with her and fine with anyone else.


----------



## Lizzieloo369 (Mar 12, 2017)

Blitz said:


> As others have said 2 years is far too long to leave it, they should be done at least once a year. I see you were going to get the vet to do the teeth. Any update.
> 
> That is how I teach too especially with children. I seldom have to intervene. In fact a couple of times I have forgotten to put the reins on the bit with a pair and they have been on the headcollar and not even noticed.
> 
> There are no pressure points, it is training. Not that I am into bitless, far better to find a bit that suits your horse. Are you sure your hands are not causing the problem. I am teaching someone at the moment whose horse is a nightmare with her and fine with anyone else.


Hmm, I'm not actually sure, personally speaking I don't feel I'm the issue - however I am seeking lessons with my horse.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you have any video?


----------

